

Ask HN: Best Financial Advice Posts? - breck

Recently there were 2 good posts from accomplished businessmen on how to get rich:<p>Golden Rules for Making Money by P. T. Barnum (1880): http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=310056<p>And<p>Mark Cuban on How to Get Rich: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=323540<p>Can anyone recommend any other sites/books that are as good as these? Thanks!
======
raju
There's "How to Get Rich" by Felix Dennis -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=283983>

There was some discussion on investment books too -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=248469>

------
brentr
Benjamin Graham and David Dodd's Security Analysis is not exactly on getting
rich in the sense of the two works presented in the above question, but it is
certainly a book on returning to the basics in the markets, which is exactly
what needs to happen now.

------
jakewolf
billcara.com

